# Show me your Halloween Mugs! (The warm drink thread!)



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I love coffee/tea/hot chocolate... especially when Fall hits!

I noticed a few of you in the 'How do you kick off Halloween?' thread have a Halloween mug that you break out (or possibly just use all year) for the season. Considering my affection for warm tasty drinks, its unacceptable that I don't own a Halloween mug, so that is definitely a priority for this year.

So I want to see yours! Also what is your favorite drink to put in them?


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Usually only drink out of My big Christmas one. However here is a sorta of Halloween if you consider bates motel semi horror.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This reminds me I need to pull out the 2 mugs that I have & move them up into rotation.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My favorite thing to drink out of a Halloween mug is Green Mountain Pumpkin Spice coffee laced with pumpkin spice creamer and topped with Ready Whip! 
I also love a good rich thick hot chocolate - must be made with milk!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I would definitely call the 'Bates Motel' mug, a Halloween mug. I haven't watched the tv series but I will always that think of the original movie when I hear Bates Motel!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Madame Leota - Nice mug and I love your coffee bar area! 

Drink sounds great too! I use the pumpkin spice creamer too but haven't tried the Green Mountain Coffee yet!

Can't go wrong with Ready Whip either!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I got these at goodwill several years back for $ 2 each found out they are worth @$10 each. But I love them because the witches are very gypsy like and very folksy.
They are made in Japan by Takahashi.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's my new fav from eBay


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Got these with matching plates from Hobby Lobby last year


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And I forgot the other part of the question. I love Tea and Coffee. Just regular English Breakfast Tea Preferably PG Tips brand but I love them all. Coffee I love all Breakfast Blends but my new obsession is the Dunkin Doughnuts cold liquid creamer. OMG! It's awesome


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Tea should always be sipped from this cup. Warning: The bearer of this label is infected. Maintain safe distance.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

A few of my favorite mugs, and the best way to "Irish" up my autumn coffee!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

These are really cute mugs everyone. Great idea for a thread stochey!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Tea should always be sipped from this cup. Warning: The bearer of this label is infected. Maintain safe distance.
> View attachment 245397


Ha! I love this! This reminds me of something for like the Shaun of the Dead zombies since they still participate in society! Hehe!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I was actually sad because I realized I had NO Halloween mugs, so thankfully I went to the Cracker Barrel 
and they had this guy! I'm not a huge coffee fanatic or just a fan of hot drinks in general(i'm a VERY hot
natured person). I typically drink frozen or blended drinks but if it's SUPER cold and i'm in the mood i'll 
drink a hot white chocolate mocha or your typical pumpkin spice. I'm also much more a tea person, 
my favorite being Teavana's Jade Citrus Mint Green Tea.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That's a perfect tea cup, Kenneth!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree! He's sitting happily on my Keurig. ^_^


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

This is my new favorite mug for all time! But I'll have to gather my actual Halloween ones together for a "family" photo.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

A better pic


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Really enjoying this thread everyone


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I have this one and some other jacks, but this is my favorite. It makes me giggle and I'm a 30 year old man. Maybe I'll get a picture of my collection when I have some cider around.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a great mug! I would love to find something like that!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Valerie, Love the double handled cauldron!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Kenneth, that is a great mug! I'm going to have to go Cracker Barrel and see what they have!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

CHEFJULI said:


> Valerie, Love the double handled cauldron!


Thanks! I got it in Diagon Alley in Universal. I'm going to get 3 more, having sons buy them one at a time.


----------



## AudreynAshersMom (Jun 3, 2015)

These are great! I think I need to get a Halloween mug this year


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

I have to go with "Halloween coffee" — a stiff cup o' joe with a generous splash of pumpkin liqueur of your choosing.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

IshWitch that cauldron is awesome! Great thread idea!! Best fall time tea, imo, is spiced chai with a little French vanilla creamer in it


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

man, I need a Halloween mug!


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

My arsenal








My favorite right now


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have two mugs!! But I think I will make it my mission this year to get a new Halloween Mug.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my mugs


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> my mugs


Love Supernatural! Great show, great mug!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

<3 <3 <3 Supernatural! I'm a Dean girl!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I think these might be my favorite so far!

Thanks to the ones listing where you got them, I really didn't know where to look for Halloween mugs. I know Barnes and Noble had a really cool Raven one a couple of years ago that I should have bought. 



booswife02 said:


> Got these with matching plates from Hobby Lobby last year
> View attachment 245395
> 
> I also have two Nightmare Before Christmas ones from the Disney store and two Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice idea for a post! I like looking at everyone's mugs & drinks! It'll be a while still (gasp!) before we get out our Halloween bins, but we have a couple of mugs I'll have to take some pix of and post here. Actually, they are mugs that DH chose years ago, so this post has made me realize that I don't really have a Halloween mug of my own. Maybe I'll keep an eye out for one!


----------



## Alise (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't even drink coffee!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's mine. I'd love to get more, but I'm a mug-aholic and my boyfriend has cut me off for the time being because they're invading our cabinets, haha.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stochey if you visit Hobby Lobby be sure to use your 40% coupons  These were around $5 each with my coupon. 
Another great place for one of a kind mugs is etsy.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are my other two. Jack is from the Disney store and The Wicked Witch is from a visitors center in Kansas.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Madame Leota, I love your set-up there! Cute and Halloweeny, but not too overpowering that it takes over the space.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Here are my other two. Jack is from the Disney store and The Wicked Witch is from a visitors center in Kansas.
> View attachment 245536


Fantastic! I love them!


----------



## Jenny Greenteeth (Mar 24, 2015)

Now I know what I'm missing! I don't have a halloween mug.  And to think my husband said yesterday I had to much halloween junk!  Off to webshopping!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got these last year at HomeGoods, with my sweetener cauldron in the background.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, I'm running into that problem as well, with the limited cabinet space! Thats why I'm demanding the house we buy have a wet bar so I can make it a coffee/liquor bar and store my mugs there!

I have mixing bowls that would go perfect with your mug! Lol!



CrypticCuriosity said:


> Here's mine. I'd love to get more, but I'm a mug-aholic and my boyfriend has cut me off for the time being because they're invading our cabinets, haha.
> View attachment 245533


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

All these mugs are great!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll play! Here's my mummy mug. Pardon the fingers...mine's used to hold props, not beverages.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Bat mug


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats an adorable bat mug!

I just almost bought an owl mug at Cracker Barrel the other day... it would have made a nice Fall mug. It was either $5.99 or $6.99... I might buy it next time I go.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know some of you are looking for cool mugs. Zulily has some great choices this year
http://www.zulily.com/p/scary-hallo...earch_page=1&fromSearch=true&search_ref=image


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the mugs and also love this owl picture:

http://www.zulily.com/p/owloween-ni...-art-121360-14052140.html?ref=from_this_event





booswife02 said:


> I know some of you are looking for cool mugs. Zulily has some great choices this year
> http://www.zulily.com/p/scary-hallo...earch_page=1&fromSearch=true&search_ref=image


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

me too!! Waiting for ten season to come to DVD next month.

IshWitch... I am Dean girl.....But I am Sam-curious...


Stochey said:


> Love Supernatural! Great show, great mug!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I was looking online for a new Halloween Mug. But I have not find it yet. I would love to have another Supernatural mug... Or one with Dean's face... or maybe just Dean himself.... hahha


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The mug on the left is Debbie mummy also have drinking glasses that match and hallowe'en dinnerware set


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Dinner ware set


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

When I first saw this thread, I realized I didn't have any Halloween mugs and added it to my secret reaper list. Then just a few minutes ago I realized I do have one mug that would fit the bill. So after pulling it out of the cabinet, giving it a quick wash (don't think I've ever used it), and brewing a cup of Bigelow Orange & Spice, here it is:


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

LOL NOWHINING, love Dean. He is the heart of the show. 



NOWHINING said:


> me too!! Waiting for ten season to come to DVD next month.
> 
> IshWitch... I am Dean girl.....But I am Sam-curious...


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is my Halloween mug that I use all year round. On the back it says Happy Halloween and has more bats. It has a couple of bats painted on the inside as well.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

So after reading this thread, I've been keeping an eye out for a Halloween mug that I would like to use. I found one today! IIt's the Wiccan Lace pattern & it was at a TJ Maxx store and it's HUGE! I measured when I got home & it can hold 28 ounces of coffee! Yippee ~ it'll be my companion on all those late nights I'm frantically trying to get "just one more project" done before Halloween!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I didn't own any until I found these at Dollar General friday
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=250406&d=1440214918


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a few Halloween themed mugs. I'm a total coffee addict. I own a Keurig and a nespresso machine. I occasionally enjoy a cup of hot chocolate, apple cider or tea. I have been known to enjoy a hot apple cider with a bit of fireball in it on chilly nights.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great thread. Here are a few of mine. 2 of them I received from a secret reaper a few years ago


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ugghhh sorry for the sideways pictures


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Here are mine. I have 4 of the cauldrons


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Love this thread! I was surprised to see such a variety. I can't even remember where I picked up this gem. It may have been Goodwill. The bottom of the mug says it was made by Mesa Home Products. I swear, hot apple cider (maybe with a shot of fireball, who knows) just tastes better in this mug! Drinking something pumpkin or apple flavored out of my Halloween mug is a vital part of getting me in the Halloween mood!


I also have 4 mugs that I bought from Target a few years back. They are pretty simple, 2 ghost heads and 2 jack o'lanterns. I have them packed up with the Halloween stuff in the garage still, or else I'd show them off because I haven't seen them in this thread yet. Soon!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I am a HUGE tea fanatic. My tea obsession almost rivals my Halloween obsession. Every year David's Tea comes out with a new Halloween color changing tea mug. I got one last year, but I unfortunately forgot one time that it needed to be hand washed and put it in the dishwasher which peeled the color changing ink off. Never took a picture of it before the disaster, so I'll have to go with stock photos. I'm waiting anxiously to see what they put out this year!














Here is one from a few years ago, but I can't find a picture of what changes when it gets hot. 








There is also a set from Harry and David that is pretty cute. I favor the graveyard scene. Looks like they put a set out every year!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Oooh! I like that set from Harry & David! Nice!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great mugs, everyone!! 

All of the cauldron mugs are so cool...I have never come across one. 

That Harry & David set is lovely, too...I love the cat/house one of them. 

Booswife, I also saw those two mugs at Hobby Lobby...I really want the Scaredy Cat one!!! 

I saw those lace like mugs, too...love all of those designs!

I was tempted to buy the Charlie Brown mugs from DG...I still might...

I am, also, a huge Supernatural fan...Cas girl, here! Gotta love an angel in a trench coat!! (though, I adore the boys, too, lol.)

Anyways...I have some mugs I can share, too! I can't have coffee, but my husband does drink it with Pumpkin Spice creamer in the Fall. I usually have hot spiced apple cider with vanilla cream, hot chocolate or white hot chocolate...in the Fall, I usually steal some of his pumpkin spice creamer and add it to the hot chocolates..yummmmm!! I have made homemade pumpkin spice creamer, too.

These two mugs aren't really Halloween, I use them all year, but they are great for Fall/Halloween. Here is my tall owl mug and my Skelanimals mug (which is tiny, so I tend to use it for my occasional chamomile tea with honey). I used to have a Kit the Cat Skelanimal mug, but it broke on me. I cried, lol. Saki.Girl found this Timmy the Spider Skelanimals mug and sent it to me as a replacement cause she's awesome like that!









Then, I have my NBC mugs from Disney...here are the front, then the back, of them:















Finally, I have my true Halloween mugs..a spider one I found at Goodwill for cheap and, my fave, this tall witchy Happy Halloween mug. It is also two sided, the dark silhouette on the front, and a shadow of it on the back:















Oh, I forgot this one!! It was another gift from a forum member!! A witchy kitty, just like me! It's made from metal, very cool:










I need to get a couple more real Halloween mugs. I also had an awesome Halloween travel mug from Starbucks...I brought it full of hot Cider to work on Halloween last year, took a drink and dropped it. It broke. I nearly cried, again, lol. I got to use it just once. Sigh...


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great mugs, everyone!!
> 
> All of the cauldron mugs are so cool...I have never come across one.
> 
> ...


I adore the NBC and Skelanimals ones!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the Sally and song lyric mug! I sing Sally's Song all the time, as well as Jack's part!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I love all the Nightmare Before Christmas mugs! Here's my favorite one!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Got me a mug at Hobby Lobby today!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stochey said:


> Got me a mug at Hobby Lobby today!
> 
> View attachment 252415


LOVE this mug! I love Halloween/Fall subway art, so having it on a mug is super cool. I didn't see that at mine, though. I might have to look again next time I go there to see if they got any in.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

jb1sb2 said:


> I love all the Nightmare Before Christmas mugs! Here's my favorite one!


This is great! I love that Zero is inside. Where did you get this?


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have had that one for a few years, I got it at a now extinct Blockbuster store of all places!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> LOVE this mug! I love Halloween/Fall subway art, so having it on a mug is super cool. I didn't see that at mine, though. I might have to look again next time I go there to see if they got any in.


Make sure you look well! This thing was buried! I was lucky I saw it! It was in one of the displays in the aisle! They already have aisles of Christmas stuff out but have to cram all the cool Halloween stuff in together where you can't hardly see it!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> my mugs


Nowhining I really need that supernatural mug. Love me some Winchester boys


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

katshead42 said:


> I have a few Halloween themed mugs. I'm a total coffee addict. I own a Keurig and a nespresso machine. I occasionally enjoy a cup of hot chocolate, apple cider or tea. I have been known to enjoy a hot apple cider with a bit of fireball in it on chilly nights.


Katshead42 this is 100% happening! Warm apple cider and fireball sounds like a perfect match! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Love this thread! Here's my Nightmare mug!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Here's my new fav from eBay
> View attachment 245394


I love that.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

dustin2dust said:


> I am a HUGE tea fanatic. My tea obsession almost rivals my Halloween obsession. Every year David's Tea comes out with a new Halloween color changing tea mug. I got one last year, but I unfortunately forgot one time that it needed to be hand washed and put it in the dishwasher which peeled the color changing ink off. Never took a picture of it before the disaster, so I'll have to go with stock photos. I'm waiting anxiously to see what they put out this year!
> View attachment 252082
> View attachment 252084
> 
> ...


Nice mugs. I like that shade of blue. Very pretty.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

dustin2dust said:


> There is also a set from Harry and David that is pretty cute. I favor the graveyard scene. Looks like they put a set out every year!
> View attachment 252088


I am REALLY liking the blue cat / haunted house one on that set.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Got my 2nd Halloween mug!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Resurrecting!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Stochey said:


> Resurrecting!


Thanks for doing that, i completely forgot about this thread. I enjoy seeing what everyone has.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thought this was awesome..actually drinking tea out of my husbands skelly mug right now...


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

And this is mine..the hers to his


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My Edward Gorey mug. I had this pinned on a "wants" board, and a delightful reaper (P5) got it for me. It's my favorite!









The next one is my DD's. She picked it out and I got it for her when we were shopping together at Home Goods last year. 









I'm not really a coffee-drinker, but I like a little tea (green, ginger and honey, various herbals) or hot cocoa when it's really cold outside. Even in the summer when I don't have hot drinks, it still makes me smile to open the cupboard and see our mugs there.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't have a Halloween kickoff beverage although I do make a cup of hot chocolate whenever I'm working on the haunt. My special ritual.

On Halloween night, I always have a big crockpot of hot apple cider going for the haunters. Early in the afternoon, I wrap up some cheesecloth parcels with whole nutmeg, whole cloves and cinnamon sticks then tie them with string. I pour about four mega bottles of apple juice in the crock pot and drop the parcels into the juice. By the time the haunters are arriving, the brew is piping hot. Sometimes I have to top it up later in the evening so I have extra juice and spice parcels on hand. An easy and popular beverage for all ages.


----------



## Holly Small (Aug 3, 2015)

Where did you get this George mug? It's my son and my favorite!!!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's mine. Penny dreadful. I am completely infatuated!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure i've seen somebody else post my favourite mug on a different thread at some point, but it's just too cute not to see again....  It's typically filled with vanilla chai tea and a splash of milk.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Kerimonster said:


> I'm pretty sure i've seen somebody else post my favourite mug on a different thread at some point, but it's just too cute not to see again....  It's typically filled with vanilla chai tea and a splash of milk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 284737


Soo cute!! i want one.  Do you know where i can find one? i must find it. I lovee it.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Here are a few, more to follow as I dig out.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

I use one of these at work


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

gotta have some Dracula


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Last but not least


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

What a fun thread!!

Hey ooojen!! We're twinsies!  Bwhahahahahahaha


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Not my photo but my most favourite mug ever.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

WickedChick said:


> Soo cute!! i want one.  Do you know where i can find one? i must find it. I lovee it.


My sister found it for me at the Hallmark store (Canada) but I know they have recently closed down a bunch of their shops. I'm not sure if they have them in the US or not. If I ever see it anywhere else i'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Kerimonster said:


> My sister found it for me at the Hallmark store (Canada) but I know they have recently closed down a bunch of their shops. I'm not sure if they have them in the US or not. If I ever see it anywhere else i'll be sure to let you know!


Did she get it recently/this year? please do let me know.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Fun thread! Here are my favorites, and my favorite Halloween hot beverage is secret recipe mulled cider.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

https://postimage.org/

Although these get used year round!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Love your jack mug BR1MSTON3!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

halo666fear said:


> View attachment 284749
> gotta have some Dracula


Love this Dracula mug! I don't see these kind much...where did you get him?


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Halloeve55 said:


> Love this Dracula mug! I don't see these kind much...where did you get him?


you can buy it on ebay of course it could be cheaper elsewhere here it is

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dracula-Hal...374065?hash=item5d63720031:g:SFYAAOSwjVVV2slo


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

My wife bought the big mugs on ebay I believe. I think they are a uuniversal product though. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Halloeve55 said:


> Love this Dracula mug! I don't see these kind much...where did you get him?


My wife bought those on ebay I believe. From universal I believe.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

WickedChick said:


> Did she get it recently/this year? please do let me know.



It was a few years ago.  I've tried doing some online searching but haven't found anything.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Kerimonster said:


> It was a few years ago.  I've tried doing some online searching but haven't found anything.


shucks...i was hoping you were going to say this year  Thank you for searching. So far this is my number one item i must have


----------



## StormyNight (May 21, 2014)

This is my favorite "Halloween" mug. It is from Death Wish Coffee. This Halloween they are doing a Dia de los Muertos mug that my Husband is buying me for my birthday. They tend to run expensive but they are handmade by Deneen Pottery and are limited edition so I can understand the cost.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

My collection of Halloween mugs so far. I'm gearing up for a new haul this year. Can't wait!


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

My witch cauldron I got at Target last year!
and yesterday I got a precious baby from Hallmark:








As for drinks, I'm partial to pumpkin spice coffee, apple cider, and orange hot chocolate! The latter of which I got this year from a cauldron holder that I found in Barnes and Noble.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Cute mugs, were there other kinds in Hallmark?


----------



## nos4a2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't drink coffee but these are my fav mugs. Mostly tea, hot chocolate or cider for me.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Love your mugs nos4a2, can I ask where you got them?


----------



## That Batty Chick (Jul 21, 2016)

A couple of my favorites. (Front & Back)

View attachment 285660


----------



## nos4a2 (Aug 18, 2013)

amuck amuck said:


> Love your mugs nos4a2, can I ask where you got them?


Came from the Disney Store years ago. Broke one and eventually found a replacement on ebay. They're 11 or 12 years old at this point.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> View attachment 285524
> 
> 
> My witch cauldron I got at Target last year!
> ...


Have you drank your orange hot cholocate? They were selling those on zulily but i didnt buy because i wasnt sure how it would taste.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ooh, this is a fun thread. I always browse the mugs at thrift stores. So far I've found two....









The first is by artist Susan Winget, the other is from Germany. I hope to find more of the latter.









I like that she created words with the pumpkin vine tindrils.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Picked up a new one yesterday...









Coffee's my drink of choice, but I do love tea and hot chocolate as well.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

dbruner said:


> View attachment 245614
> 
> 
> I got these last year at HomeGoods, with my sweetener cauldron in the background.


I have the same grinder


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Ooh, this is a fun thread. I always browse the mugs at thrift stores. So far I've found two....
> 
> View attachment 285774
> 
> ...


ohhhhh both of them are awesome!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Got quite a few mugs at Marshall's Home Goods today, rather unexpectedly. But they had so many cute ones it was hard to resist!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I would love to find these this year















just the white mug with the bats


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

My new favorite mug!


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

WickedChick said:


> Have you drank your orange hot cholocate? They were selling those on zulily but i didnt buy because i wasnt sure how it would taste.


I've had it lots of times before! I loved it!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I love everyone's mugs on here!! Makes me wish I had unlimited cabinet space in the kitchen to add more to mine! 


Here are some of my favourites.. these are the mugs left our year round in my home.. first picture is of my halloween mugs.. the second is all of my Tim Burton mugs which aren't technically Halloween, but I always associate a lot of his films with halloween anyways!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

TM you've got some beauties for sure. I just love this thread!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

For you coffee people I'd like to suggest Death Wish. It's expensive but worth it if you drink a lot of energy drinks or caffeine. There is enough caffeine in one cup of death wish to keep you going all day. Only thing is you're not suppose to drink anymore caffeine after you have a cup. I'm a Sprite and vitamin water girl so it's perfect for me. I drink it in the mornings and I'm good to go. It's smooth and velvety, Only way I can describe it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ooh...I missed your post until today booswife02. I would be very happy to have a set of that Death Wish Coffee Co. mug!

I average one Halloween mug a year. Was losing hope until I found this one at Goodwill...









It compliments one I found a few years ago - (and previously posted here; porcelain, made in Germany)...









Found these at Ross, not sure if I posted them here...









This picture better shows the detail...


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Dead Man's Reach!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Three more mugs for the collection. They're huge! Designed by Susan Winget, $3 each, Goodwill...

















I found the "black cat" candy bowl last year...


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Grabbed today


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

booswife02 said:


> For you coffee people I'd like to suggest Death Wish. It's expensive but worth it if you drink a lot of energy drinks or caffeine. There is enough caffeine in one cup of death wish to keep you going all day. Only thing is you're not suppose to drink anymore caffeine after you have a cup. I'm a Sprite and vitamin water girl so it's perfect for me. I drink it in the mornings and I'm good to go. It's smooth and velvety, Only way I can describe it.
> View attachment 305994


Yeah we only drink Death Wish in this house!

I have a huge Halloween mug collection but the one I always use is this.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I got this beauty for my birthday from my best friend! I love it.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

My wife bought me this one last year and it's the only mug I use from around the middle of September through Halloween.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

What cute mugs everyone has! I don't really have that many, but I picked up one from Pier 1 this year to start the season off....the Magic Potion cauldron mug. Couldn't resist it!

The orange cat and owl mugs were from World Market last year (there are matching dishes to go with), and the mummy one is from HomeGoods (also last year).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

IshWitch said:


> Thanks! I got it in Diagon Alley in Universal. I'm going to get 3 more, having sons buy them one at a time.


I'm not sure if it's cheaper actually at Universal, but they are available in their online store....

https://shop.universalorlando.com/p/Cauldron-Mug.html


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Same price, but employees get everything 50% off during December, so that's when I get like to get the mire expensive stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

IshWitch said:


> Same price, but employees get everything 50% off during December, so that's when I get like to get the mire expensive stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Ahhh, gotcha! Yeah, you can't beat half off. I'm debating whether or not to get it myself...I just bought a cauldron mug from Pier 1.... perhaps I can start a cauldron mug collection. Like I neeeeeeeed another thing to collect! LOL


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

My tiny collection so far!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's a fantastic deal for you guys. They even have matching pieces. 

http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...n-icons-ceramic-mugs-set-of-4.do#.WZeYWNFOmhA


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

booswife02 said:


> Here's a fantastic deal for you guys. They even have matching pieces.
> 
> http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...n-icons-ceramic-mugs-set-of-4.do#.WZeYWNFOmhA


I love those mugs...I wonder why they are not able to ship to California?


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

My favorite coffee mug!!!! Its black then changes when you pour something hot in it.


----------



## Battyville (Aug 3, 2017)

Zombie4* said:


> My favorite coffee mug!!!! Its black then changes when you pour something hot in it.


Oh man! Jealous.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> I love those mugs...I wonder why they are not able to ship to California?


Sometimes it's because California requires a health warning label on all products that have certain ingredients in them (maybe like trace amounts of lead in the paint on the outside of the mug). The manufacturer can either spend money to relabel packaging with the proper warning required by law or they could just opt to not ship to CA.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

booswife02 said:


> Here's a fantastic deal for you guys. They even have matching pieces.
> 
> http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...n-icons-ceramic-mugs-set-of-4.do#.WZeYWNFOmhA


Thank you for this! I just ordered them. They are perfect for my coffee bar. I have a few Halloween mugs but never found a matching set I like to display. Love these!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im so glad you got them Madame Leota, there are some great clearance deals on that site! I want to get them also, im waiting for the yankee candle Halloween line premier to see how much money i have left, haha. Nothing goes with coffee like a halloween scented candle! I love that its a whole matching set also, would be so pretty to display. Post a pic when you get them


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> Got these with matching plates from Hobby Lobby last year
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=245395&d=1495199376"]
> 
> 
> ...


I have these too! They're so nice and large!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I just got some Orange Spice tea from Bigelow and many that stuff is Fall in a cup! I didn't really expect that from an orange flavor but I guess the Spice part just makes it. If anyone tries it, be sure not to over steep because it goes bitter quick. I used two tea bags and steeped for 4 minutes. 

It actually made me a little sad because we are so far from Fall. Ha.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

all things go_ bump_ in the night


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh wow, this thread hasn’t been posted on in a while! I see a post from myself on this page that was from 2017. I think I’d be ashamed to show how many mugs I’ve purchased since then! ???


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

So many great mugs on here!! I wish I had the storage to collect some but I do have one mug I use for Halloween
















I remember watching that cartoon as a kid and just loved it!

edit- dang! I guess I need to resize the images on my camera - like I know how to do that?! sorry guys.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh, I forgot - I also have the tall apothecary mugs from HG - the _Snake Tongue Brew_ & the _Eyes of Frog_ - I'm not posting no pics! - you know which ones I mean. I use them more at Christmas tho; they're the perfect size for hot chocolate, Kahlua and marshmallows.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

My latest mugs - all $4.99 from a Marshalls/Home Goods combo store.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

My daughter got me this one for my birthday.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

All these adorable mugs make me want to go make a cup of coffee..maybe pumpkin spice!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Momof2! said:


> All these adorable mugs make me want to go make a cup of coffee..maybe pumpkin spice!


YAAAASSSSS!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’ve purchased several mugs this season already and won’t go back to post photos of them, but here are 2 that just arrived today. Got them from Kirkland’s. Most of my mugs are average size mugs, but these are on the large size so I might end up using them as soup or ice cream bowls!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My daughter found this mug in Goodwill so she bought it for me. I'm using it to hold paintbrushes.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I like to get a new Halloween coffee cup every year, but most don’t live up to my expectations. Have you noticed how most cups are designed for right handed people? I’m left handed. Why would I want a cup with a saying or picture that I can never see because it is always facing away from me when I use the cup? A good cup to me must have a design that wraps totally around the cup or is on both sides.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Ohhh this thread makes me want a halloween mug of my own sooo bad!! I don't have one...but it's so hard to find one i LIKE! I want a kinda big one...

Not a coffee drinker, mainly teas with a scattering of hot chocolate, apple cider and broth.^^

@Bobbiejo i'm right handed but i full heartedly agree. I would much rather have a cup with a design all around the cup, not just one side.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I agree. Id like the design to go all around the mug. I want to see it but I also want anyone else around to see it too. I LOVE my coffee. Not a hot tea drinker. but I like cocoa and cider in the cooler months.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

@Momof2! Yeah. I want everyone to enjoy the cup from every angle!

Also i change my previous lament. I found my perfect Halloween cup! It's a bit bigger than the average mug like i wanted. And such a perfect design! I plan on buying two when i can. One will be a backup in case one breaks!





































If anyone is looking for cups that are larger, i recommend this series. Seems to be called Portobello By Design and/or Portobello By Inspire and they have a variety of pet halloween cups too! Dogs, cats, skeletons and a cute witch cup! Worth checking out i think.


----------

